
Saudi Billionaire Prince Alwaleed Predicts Bitcoin Will 'Implode' Like Enron - fishcolorbrick
http://fortune.com/2017/10/23/bitcoin-price-enron-saudi-prince/
======
mrguyorama
I'm incredibly negative towards bitcoin, but I'm similarly negative towards my
fellow humans who will seemingly continue to invest.

The market can stay irrational longer than you can stay solvent.

Of course, some would argue that the Crypto-market is exactly as rational as
it should be.

